# More cool tools... Gedore tools



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

this is gedore US

http://www.gedoretools.com/index.php


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

mikeh32 said:


> I am constantly looking for new tools, that no one has here.
> 
> found this company now too.
> 
> ...


Cool. Those pliers identical to Knipex.
I like the look of some of the cable knives.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Actually, looking at their product line... They look like a 'Snap-On', 'Matco', or 'Cornwell', who are more like distributors, not manufacturers. They just have manufacturers put their name on the tools, instead of (or in addition to) the manufacturer. Just my opinion of the Gedore line. The ratchet cutters look like Klein, pliers look like Knipex, etc.

Look at this link for cable cutters. They look exactly like Knipex. Gedore USA price is $107 .

http://www.gedoretools.com/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=11704


Look at this link to AK Tools Knipex cable cutters. AK price $39.

http://www.aktoolsonline.com/cableshears.html

Looks like quality stuff. If all of the prices are that out of line, forget it!


----------

